# HIYA EVERYONE



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

HIYA EVERY ONE

i AM A NEW MEMBER TO MUSCLE CHAT AND A BODY BUILDER FOR 5 YEARS KNOW,

AND WOULD APPRECIATE ANY HELP FELLOW BODY BUILDERS CAN GIVE ME,

THANKYOU

WOLF


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome to the site wolf

no need to talk in CAPITALS

Nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

welcome m8


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

sorry for capitals, wont happen again , sorryyy

wolf


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey Wolfie!

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

hey wolfy welcome


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi wolf.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Welcome to musclechat.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey wolf. Nick is afraid of capital letters don't mind him. ( Its like the thing that bugs him most well that and RnB music)


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

HAY WOLFMAN WHATS GOING ON


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

Hiya WOLFY!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

hiya guys ,

thanks for the welcome and hope to chat wiv you all in the future,

I have been training a while now since recovered from an injury that put me out of action for 2 years , fractured my spine, in two places, but know my doc says I am fit and well ,and start back traing proper,

I wanna train solid for 1 year and if I am in good shape then I will decide to enter a amateur contest, but only if I am ready, training know for 5 years light stuff and medium, but Im hungry like a wolf for hard training,

my stats

height 5'4''

weight 87 kg=192pounds =13stone 10

chest 44inch

waist 32inch

biceps 18inch

any help and advice will be accepted and concidered,

yes and I take stack2 supplements capsules 1 a day 2 max, none after 6pm,

wait to here from you all soon guys

wolf


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

welcome wolfman


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

welcome board bro


----------

